# Are there any USA-style 'dog parks' in the UK?



## Red30563 (22 April 2012)

I first came across 'dog parks' when I visited family in Canada in the mid 90s. I remember my cousin saying we were taking her Bouvier de Flandres to the dog park, and I didn't know what she meant. My dogs went to just the 'park' over here!

I have since seen lots of dog parks featured on US TV programmes but never seen one here in the UK. They seem like a good idea. We tend to have areas of parks where dogs are excluded or allowed to go, but not a specific park, secure and designed for dogs. I guess America & Canada have a lot more space than we do to do that kind of thing!


----------



## devonlass (22 April 2012)

Funnily enough just about to post a pic thread of us in our 'dog park'.

I'm not really sure what the USA dog parks are so possibly not the same thing,but we have an area of community land (or community meadow as it's officially called),that although not solely for dog use is geared up towards dogs and they are welcome to go off lead within it.Has dog bins,have put in a path and footbridge over the boggy bits (more for the owners than dogs I assume!!),and is used almost exclusively by dog walkers,has become a bit of a 'commuity' in itself but for dogs lol.

We have another smaller one in a different part of the village as well,but as is much smaller and I have a large bouncy dog who likes to run for miles I don't use that one.

Think it was some sort of community project funded by the parish council after feedback from villagers,obviously a large population of dog owners here,either that or no one else but them bothered to fill in the survey form lol


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 April 2012)

I'd say they will eventually become more common in the UK - councils cracking down on offlead dogs/where dogs can and cannot go because of the less responsible among us not being able to control their pets/increasing 'elf and safety rules...

They have good points and bad points, they are excellent for offlead play, hooning, socialisation, at the same time they can make owners lazy in terms of taking their dogs there, letting them off, catching them again, going home, that's it.
Also when there are too many dogs in there, while obviously it is good for dogs to interact/sort out their differences, it can turn into a bit of a melee at times as well, which can be a huge setback for nervous or sensitive dogs.
These are personal observations from dog parks in several states.


----------



## Silverbrooke (30 April 2012)

We have just had one created at the end of last year. The council even put permanent agility equipment and picnic benches in it, it is great!!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (30 April 2012)

Yes, I used to go to one, it was lovely and was tempted to ask if we could ride the horses there.


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (30 April 2012)

I have to say I wouldn't ever go to a dog park. I would think it would attract too many chumps with out of control dogs. But then I'm paranoid having had a few bad experiences, I tend to seek out walks where I know few people go!


----------

